# Bee line Michigan



## RcRuss (Dec 31, 2012)

Where is this place at. Cant seem to find them on the web. I have been looking for a more local supplier but everyone I find are a 2hr drive one way.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-Apiaries-and-Woodenware-updated-contact-info


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

They are Mennonite phone#2694967001 
20960 m -60 mendon mi 49072


----------



## Bob_in_Westsylvania (May 5, 2013)

Just corresponded with them yesterday.
Use to be in Bedford, PA.
Great folks.

http://www.honeybeehabitat.com/Portals/0/2013 Catalog.pdf


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

They still have family still in pa and still suppliers there.


----------

